# Pics of a once in a lifetime buck



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

These are the pics of the buck my brother got this last weekend.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Low fence too. What a great deer and he is very deserving of that deer. Congrats


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> Low fence too. What a great deer and he is very deserving of that deer. Congrats


Way to go buddy, bet it was an afternoon hunt!......


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats to the very lucky hunter !


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Wow...awesome buck...congrats.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Epic 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Wow. Congrats to your brother


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy ****. Awesome buck and congrats to him.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! That's a monster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Your brother used to hunt in the pasture next to me on another ranch. One heck of a nice man. Couldn't have happened to a better man. One heck of a buck.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

got the honor of holding those horns in my hands this weekend - he is all there trust me. Not a better guy and more dedicated hunter could this have happened to


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a nice one.. Congrats!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

what a nice rack....congrats


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Giant buck! Congrats to your brother


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome, you won't find that every day


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just WOW!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Huge Buck!!!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

I will make an exception in this case that this stud would not be better next year. Awesome deer.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*great deer*

Awesome


----------

